# Chinese ATV Starting issue



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

I got some China ATVs for my kids to ride around on. Two identical units, 125cc TaoTaos. One works fine. The other WAS working fine. 

The other one does not start at the moment. It has a fully charged battery, gas, etc. It cranks a few times and it seems like it's gonna start but just wont. After 4-5 times trting with no luck, the battery dies. Same battery (after a charge) fires the other one right up. 

Also, the back tires are locked, whereas the working one rolls freely. It will not roll at all, forward or backward. And, I can't get it into neutral either, the N light does not come on when I turn the key.

I have not done much other than replacing the spark plug. Any suggestions on where to start are appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Tnff319 (May 28, 2012)

No expert but it probably will not start in gear. You are going to have to get it back to neutral. I'd start with that first. It's trying to turn over but won't start gives me hope.


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

Update after working for a few minutes today. 

I have spark and have compression. Tried jumping the solenoid, and that did not work. It cranked but didn't start, until the battery died again. Even sprayed in some starting fluid, no luck.  

I think you're right about needing to get it into neutral before I continue. How do I do that??


----------



## Tnff319 (May 28, 2012)

Have you tried rocking it back and forth while trying to shift back to neutral?


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

First, the neutral safety should cut spark. If you have spark, that’s likely not an issue. 

If it won’t roll, but the motor will turn, then it is not in gear and/or the clutch is not engaging, or only engaging slightly. 

The latter may be true, which would explain running the battery down. Block it up so that the rear wheels are free. Try to start. Block it really well, so that if it does start it doesn’t develop a mind of it’s own.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Try to crank it then immediately pull the plug to see if it's wet.
If not it may not be getting enough fuel.
It doesn't take much trash to plug up the carbs.

Then with the plug out try to crank it while grounding the plug to see if it's getting a spark at all or if it's weak.

Sometimes a new plug will make a lot of difference even if the old one looks good.


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

Has a brand new NGK plug in it. Getting good spark. 

Its gotta be the clutch then, or related to it. I realized yesterday that the foot shift lever does not allow me to upshift. On the working one, it will click to change gears. I can do this up and down while its parked, no problem. The non working one does NOT click when I shift up. It does click when I shift down even though nothing happens. 

I am not mechanically inclined but I am learning! How should I proceed in diagnosis/fixing the clutch?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Bubba1358 said:


> How should I proceed in diagnosis/fixing the clutch?


Try to find a shop manual for the machine.
Or sell them both and buy Polaris's or Honda's


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Bubba, if you can get the model number I MAY can find you a book. Note I said MAY. I've got a buddy here who deals with foreign ATVs and tractors...let me know and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> ...........sell them both and buy Polaris's or Honda's


Lol. As if either could not experience the same. 

Try to start it AS IS, ON BLOCKS.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Skamp said:


> As if either could not experience the same.


I've not had any problems with my Polaris's that couldn't be fixed by cleaning the carb or changing the plug and they have the hidden benefit of being made in the USA.


----------

